# What's the Law...Kids Fishing.



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

Na, you weren't being baited by me - in fact I appreciate your explanation. Thank You!

I was quite satisfied with your first answer. But when there was some chattering I had to step in for futher explanation.

Based on your explanation I would be 100% legal. I can't do anyting without my kids "helping" out. Anything from making eggs in the morning to going to the bathroom. The are always there and they always want to "help". Now add a screaming tip-up with a monster hammer handle on the run - there will be more hands moving than a Southern revivial.

I just don't need some shmuck giving me his subjective opinion that by me bringing my band of boys that I'm doing anything illegal or unsportsman like. We catch and release 99% of our fish and the ones we do keep we eat.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Get a crow bar, pry open that iron clad wallet and let $14 spring out and you'll never have to worry about skirting the law and you and your kids can enjoy yourselves without having to look over your shoulder all day.    
My .02


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Bob, the guy has stated that he DOES have a fishing license.

"Let's be clear:

I have a fishing license. The kids aren't off on a bob sledding...."


Probably an oversight.... Just so a fight doesnt break out.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Actually I did miss that. I'm just having fun with it. I guess I'm venting because you'd be suprised how many parents in the store say "maybe we'll go another time" to their kids when they find out they need a license if they wish to casually fish with their kids off a dock. I guess I get a little jaded about all the people that try to get away with something. And those that complain that MDNR fee's are too high. MDNR fee's are the biggest bargain in the state. IMHO. I get tired of people bitching about them. Seniors are often the worst. Most, or at least many, think they should hunt and fish for free. Vent over...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Ansel...I understand.

This thread has served it's purpose.


----------

